# Cucumber too much??



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 4 inch Bristlenose Pleco, who loves Cucumber, when I put some in he literally gorges himself on the stuff. 

a couple of days ago, I put 2 large pieces in, one for Plec, one for my RTBShark, left em to it, when I came back my Plec had scoffed one piece and was on his way to devouring most of the other, he was considerably fatter and rather than swimming anywhere, he was just dragging himself by his mouth along the bottom of the tank. He looked well bloated !!

My question is can I overfeed him??

Cheers

Leon


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think yes... if your tank has algea enough than just low down the ammount of extra vegi food.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes you can overfeed, but usually overfeeding means more ammonia and nitrites in the tank. Of coarse extreme cases can cause obesity in fish... but a fat "healthy" looking fish is nothing to worry about. I'd stick to one peice of cucumber, should do the trick and keep him healthy.


----------

